# Beef Short Ribs S.V. 48 hrs



## FFchampMT (Jan 17, 2021)

The January rush to clear the freezer before the next beef comes in, lead me to a 3lb package of some short ribs. 
Instead of smoking I decided to try my new Anova 1000w stick instead.

Their final destiny was to be made in to tacos, so I was going for a pulled beef texture. Decided on 175 for 48 hours. Dusted with a pretty heavy coat of taco seasoning, vac sealed, and in to the cooler they went.

My setup is a coleman party stacker cooler with a hole cut in the top. 







The cook went perfectly, and I lost almost no water. I've been adding an extra few inches to the vacuum bag so I can hang it over the side and then pin it down with the lid, does a good job keeping it from floating around. 

The ribs came out smelling like a million bucks. There's a specific melted beef fat smell on roasts, and now these ribs, that my girlfriend claimed 'woke her up from a nap'.
Bones pulled out with ease, and it shredded easily. Texture was a little soft (the toddler loved it), so I'll idle off 12 hours on my next run down to 36 hours. Strained the fat and juices off and threw it in a pot with Ortega taco seasoning and some diced onion.
Delicious meal, and lots left over for midweek nachos!


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 18, 2021)

Looks darn good. I've thought about SV cooking, but if I bring another cook tool into the house my wife will disown me!
Jim


----------



## TuckersBarbeque (Jan 18, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Looks darn good. I've thought about SV cooking, but if I bring another cook tool into the house my wife will disown me!
> Jim


You and me brother are in the same boat.  My wife, bless her heart, already puts up with 3 grills and 2 smokers out back.  If I start moving into the kitchen... it'll be a bad day for me.   I've tried to tell her I can SV in the garage... but she isn't buying it.
I've had one sitting in my Amazon cart for about 6 months, getting all the notifications of the price changes...  I'm waiting for it to have one of those sudden drops to pull the trigger.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jan 18, 2021)

Those look great!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 18, 2021)

Bet that tastes great in tacos!

Ryan


----------

